# Going back 15 or so years...



## Windsor (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone remember a HOB type filter that could perform dual duty (setup as either) as a Mechanical/Chemical filter or a Diatom filter? I had two running on a 30G back in the day, one setup as mech/chem and one as diatom and my water was great (had undergravel for bio). I'd love to have one now, setup as diatom for the occasional water "polishng". I'm NOT talking about the HOT Magnum. Even Google has betrayed me on this one, so I'm depending on you guys.

If I remember correctly, it was called the Canistar or something similar?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually there were two filters that fit that description.
The System One diatom filter from Aquarium Products could perform dual duty by removing the diatom cartridge and replacing with the chemical cartridge and floss sleeve.

or

The Penn Plax Canistar power filter could perform dual duty as well.

I know the Canistar died as a product a long time ago. I am not so sure about the System One but it may also be ancient history.

Andy


----------



## oddjobdobson (Jun 15, 2019)

YES!!! I had two, Penn Plax Canistar and it could do dual duty in one filter, the filter had two cartridges you could load anything you want into either one. I had two or three of them 20+ years ago and they were AWESOME filters. I'm going to write Penn-Plax a formal letter when I'm done and request a re-release of it. With halfway decent exposure it should sell itself, there still isn't a product like it, Compact, efficient, powerful, full contact filtration with refillable cartridges and disposable cartrigdes were available as well (20 years ago)


----------

